
Artificial intelligence is changing every aspect of war - edward
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2019/09/07/artificial-intelligence-is-changing-every-aspect-of-war
======
thesuperbigfrog
Artificial intelligence is changing every aspect of _everything_. By way of
comparison, consider how artificial intelligence is also changing
manufacturing, transportation, medicine, government, and emergency response
operations (police, fire, etc.).

Warfare is just another aspect of everything, but it is one that heavily
influences the shape of the world's political and economic realities. The
industrial revolution blew away warfare as it was understood in Napoleon's
time compared to how war was fought in World War I.

The continued integration of AI into warfare and the development of
foundation-shattering changes are to be expected, but no one will really
understand the far-reaching implications and results until the new technology
is employed in combat.

~~~
1PlayerOne
War is politics by another name. Unfortunately that is how human civilization
has made the majority of its progress. Sad! But true.

~~~
rolph
other wise known as conducting diplomacy with extreme prejudice to foreign
policy

